# Prüfungen nach VBG A2



## INST (29 Mai 2007)

*Prüfungen nach BGV A2*

Hallo,

nacht jemand von Euch an Produktionsmaschinen die geforderten Wiederholungsprüfungen nach BGV A2? Wir Erarbeiten gerade ein Konzept dafür und es sind einige Fragen aufgetaucht. 
Bevor ich mir jedoch einen Wolf tippe, will ich hiermit erst einmal vorfühlen ob ausser uns sich noch jemand mit diesem Thema befasst !!!   

Danke und Gruß
INST


----------



## nade (29 Mai 2007)

Ehm an Produktionsmaschinen willst du Betriebsärztliche unf Fachkräfte für Arbeitssicherheit machen? Oder ist in Neuauflage die BGV A3 nun zur A2 geworden?                                                                                                                               



*Vornachtrag*Beim Googeln gefunden, das es die "ältere" Bezeichnung war*nachtragende*



Evtl die Art der Produktionsmaschinen? Es könnte dann unter Umständen einer hier an Bauartähnlichen die Prüfungen immer machen/ machen müssen, und dann  ehr eine Antwort geben/geben können.


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Mai 2007)

*Bgv A3*

Ja, machen wir. Was möchtest du denn wissen ?


----------



## INST (30 Mai 2007)

*Ablauf der Prüfung nach BGV A3*

Hallo Larry und alle

die Abläufe für die Sichtprüfung, Funktionsprüfung und die Schutzleiterprüfung sind uns klar.
Wir haben Probleme mit der Umsetzung der Isolationsprüfung. Wir können doch nicht die gesamte Anlage stillsetzen und zerlegen um jede Leitung die Spannung = und > 230 V führt zu erfassen. Da sind meine Tage in der Firma wohl gezählt.
Als Alternative haben wir uns mit der Differenzstrommessung in der Zuleitung der Anlage beschäftigt. 
Nun die wesentliche Frage: Kann diese Prüfung, wie die Iso - Prüfung, anhand der momentanen Messwerte dokumentiert werden oder muss die Differnzstrommessung dauerhaft in der Anlage angebracht werden (Hab ich irgendwo gelesen) ?     

Danke und Gruß
INST


----------



## Praios (30 Mai 2007)

Hi,
bei Wiederholungsprüfungen reichen Stichproben... ca. 30%. Nur bei der Erstprüfung muß alles geprüft werden.
Bzw. kann in einer Gefährdungsanalyse der Umfang einer Prüfung festgelegt werden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Mai 2007)

Das Tolle an der ganzen Sache ist, dass es zu dem Thema nicht viel Konkretes gibt. Entscheidend ist, dass man seine Massnahmen dokumentiert und begründet. Eine R-Iso-Prüfung machen wir nur in der Zuleitung bei ausgeschaltetem Hauptschalter. Alles andere ist Quatsch. Abgesehen davon kann man auch auf regelmäßige Kontrollen bei stattfindenden Instandhaltungen verweisen. Aber auch hier gilt : Wer schribt, der bleibt ...


----------



## Praios (30 Mai 2007)

Konkretes kann man hier erfahren:

www.tuev-seminare.de

Seminar-Nr.: 04-70
Seminar-Nr.: 04-51


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Mai 2007)

Praios schrieb:


> Konkretes kann man hier erfahren:
> 
> www.tuev-seminare.de
> 
> ...


 
Hast du schon mal an einem von denen teilgenommen und eine konkrete Frage gestellt (wie z.B. die von Inst) ?
Ich habe das getan und würde den Begriff Konkretes ganz dezent streichen ...


----------



## Praios (30 Mai 2007)

Ja hab ich... das 04-51 jetzt vor kurzem in Berlin. Das war sehr gut und es wurde auf alle Fragen konkret geantwortet.


----------

